# urgent help broken jaw???



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*just checked my leopard geckos as i came home from school and noticed her jaw look slightly uneven and open slightly at one side also what loooks like a cut on her gum asif a tooth has fallen out look at my pics and you'll see nothing was wrong with her yesterday i dont know wats wrong with her everything else seems fine whats happened to her/????*


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*just double checked her teeth looks like ones broken off  what can i do*


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i would personally...go to a vet


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

vet asap...

ask your parents if you cant afford it... im sure they wil be supportive do you know of any herp vets in your area??


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

go to the vets asap, seriously. my vets open till 6 so i think yours might be.


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

im confused as 2 y people always ask these sorts of questions! is it not obvious that it needs to get to a vet asap? get off the computer and get on the phone to one!!! she is probably really suffering


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*y is she suffering maybe her tooth has just fallen out i was just panacing her jaw isnt broken her mouth is slightly open at one side looks kind of wonkey if you no wat i mean...*


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i hoenslty didnt knwo that leos had teeth...do they?


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*yer they do little saw like ones what shall i do anything to see if sumthing works??*


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

have you been supplementing her right? have you only just noticed this?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

oh , woops.. personally i woudlnt try to do anythign incase it gets worse, go to the vet .


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*i dont know any vets she doesnt seem in pain shes acting normal i put a cricket in she struck for it but missed thats when i noticed it maybe she hurt it when she missed the cricket?
*


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

Torres13 said:


> have you been supplementing her right? have you only just noticed this?


yer she gets correct supplement every day ive had her 11 months shes around 1year old now and yer just noticed it after she struck a cricket
shes got no signs of mbd if thats wat your thinking she eats fine walks fine her legs are fine eveything just noticed it wen she missed a cricket bout 5 mins ago sseems fine in any other way


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

RCVS Online / Royal College of Veterinary Surgeons


Go on that link, click 'find a vet' type in your area and vets will come up.
She needs to go to a vet ASAP!


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*dont know if you can see from this pic it doesnt look rly bad just not normal...you can notice her jaw /mouth slightly jutted out*

*







*


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

its not really what u think... its what a reptile vet thinks..

a tiny jut and broken tooth to us might nto look bad.. but to her it could be a broken jaw ... u have to know for sure./..

pls take her to a vet


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*im gonna but theres nonbe near me open at this time my dads gonna find out but mite have to be tommorow  what can i do in the mean time theres one vet near me the gables but doesnt specialise in them only knows a bit about them...and the closed so dont know wat to do is there anything i can do for her incase theres any pain??*


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

i would take out anything she can climb on ... any rocks etc...

and just keep an eye on her 


poor little thing... heres hoping shes ok...

did u tong feed her could that maybe be it???


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

most vets will answer the phone 24/7 (they usually have it so it redirects to their house out of hours) or atleast mine does SO i would get on the phone and ask what the vet thinks you should do tonight and what time to go in tommorow  
Owen


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

mEOw said:


> most vets will answer the phone 24/7 (they usually have it so it redirects to their house out of hours) or atleast mine does SO i would get on the phone and ask what the vet thinks you should do tonight and what time to go in tommorow
> Owen


VERY good advice!!! there are 24/hour vets around like 24 hour docs!!! it seems serious


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*no didnt feed her with tongs and the substrate is kitchen roll so nothing she could have banged it on ... ermmmm cant think of out else she shedded yesterday but was fine then she lies with another female but they dont fight and show no agression .. *


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Whilst finding a vet there is very little you can do, I would remove any food items and just leave her in the peace and quiet, unless there is actually a wound there isn't really anything you can treat, and I wouldn't try moving the jaw or anything. You may find that by morning she has clicked it back into place if it is just jarred from missing a food item.

As for chipping teeth well there is little a vet can do for that. Most snakes grow their teeth back - I am not sure about leos, but I daresay a missing tooth or 2 is not going to effect her long term.

What would effect her and need treatment is if the jaw is broken and only a vet can actually say if it is or not really.


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*thanks *


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*does she look bad from the pic its not hugely swollen and she doesnt seem to be in any pain but thats how i see it maybe not how she feels*


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

*Reptile Rescue*

17.31 miles
11 Aigburth Av,St. Georges Rd

Hull HU3 3QA
› Map
*Tel.* 01482 216541
*Category:* Animal welfare organisations



coudl they help you out, maybe theywoudl know of a vet near you.


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

leopardgeckos4me said:


> *does she look bad from the pic its not hugely swollen and she doesnt seem to be in any pain but thats how i see it maybe not how she feels*


dont worry about how u see it! call a vet!!! u seem to be putting it off somewhat


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*Powder puff im been calm about it theres no point panicking or shouting at me ive told you i cant get to a vet as none are open she seems ok and as athravan there is little anyone can do and it might click back into place tomoorow if it doesnt ill take her straight away im 13 im doing my best !*


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

leopardgeckos4me said:


> yer she gets correct supplement every day ive had her 11 months shes around 1year old now and yer just noticed it after she struck a cricket
> shes got no signs of mbd if thats wat your thinking she eats fine walks fine her legs are fine eveything just noticed it wen she missed a cricket bout 5 mins ago sseems fine in any other way


As a few of us said in your other threads..you have not been supplementing right, you have not been giving oure calcium, only that poxy leo gecko dust..
i hope the vet says everything is ok but she prolly has mbd which has caused a weakened state and allowed eithe rdamage to be done or simply the mbd caused the jaw to weaken and go wonky.
its typical of mbd, which in turn is typical of leos or any lizards not given enough calcium.


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*she doesnt have mbd... i had her 11 months the jaw thing happened today after she strufck a cricket...she has no other signs she eats fine her legs are strong ext..apparently that t-rex stuff is ok so its not my fault my rep shops told me to use it...it says in a book also that its good the 2:1 thing *


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

we have a collard lizard who had mbd due to improper supplements when we got him, his jaw looks alot like ur pic, he was fine in every other aspect just his jaw, we just startd him strate away on calcium supplemented foods like u do all reps an over time he has improved, not trying to dig but i have seen several threads where u have stated u don't give pure calcium, leos like other reps really need pure calcium.


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

leopardgeckos4me said:


> *Powder puff im been calm about it theres no point panicking or shouting at me ive told you i cant get to a vet as none are open she seems ok and as athravan there is little anyone can do and it might click back into place tomoorow if it doesnt ill take her straight away im 13 im doing my best !*


dont matter how old u r if u are old enuff to own one u are old enuff to look after it!!!
not being funny but there are always emergency vets!!! 
we have all said the same thing


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

she doesnhave any of these

Lethargy 
Anorexia 
Paresis (weakness) or paralysis. 
Intention tremors. 
Pathological fractures. 
Swollen or distorted limbs. 
Softened or rubbery limbs. 
Soft facial bones (especially the jaw) 
Intestinal prolapses. 
Lameness 
Reluctance to move. 
Scoliosis of the spine. 
Renal disease. 
Tetanic seizures. 
Lack of growth or weight gain. 
Gradual weight loss. 
Seizures, muscle spasms and/or tremors.

just her tooth came out.. or something i dont knowyour making out asif i look after them badly i love my reptiles and have given them everything they need


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

leopardgeckos4me said:


> *she doesnt have mbd... i had her 11 months the jaw thing happened today after she strufck a cricket...she has no other signs she eats fine her legs are strong ext..apparently that t-rex stuff is ok so its not my fault my rep shops told me to use it...it says in a book also that its good the 2:1 thing *


the damage from missing the cricket cpouuld be the result of mbd beacuse that shouldn't happen especiallyif she didn't them miss an hit her face into a rock or summit


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*i dont think she needs an emergency vet she seems fine she struck a cricket then her jaw went a bit open shes not acting strangely..*


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*she might have hit her jaw on the log i have in there cause i heard a bang..*


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

might just be a scratch on the gum. i really can't tell guy the pic. since they don't have lips, their gums are right out there. it doesn't take much to get a little injury with some swelling. any swelling with them in very noticable. i'd at least swab the spot with an antiseptic if you can't have her looked at. i don't think it's serious. if it goes away in a few days...you owe me a dollar!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

i also got a leo with mbd and passed it onto my brother when i realised it was too much for me (being my first lizard and all) it turned out she hadnt had enough calcium as a baby and had mbd. it showed up in exactly the same way you are saying. her jaw was jutted forward sort of like an underbite and she had a terrible time trying to catch crickets. 
im not having a go, just saying you cannot possibly rule out the possibility of it until she has seen a specialist.


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*lol theres no cut rly just one of her teeth seems to be missing she seems fine tho gonna keep an eye on her*

*and as for the calcium not everyone keeps pure calcium in the viv i onestly thought the t-rex stuff was all they needed thats what both my book and my reps shops have sed. tomoz i will get her too a vet and see what they say ill get sum pure calcium too*


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*she catches crickets fine my other one is fine though*


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

You need to get a PURE calcium dust, something like Calypso. Dont listen to rep shops, listen to this forum!
Please just ring a few vets near you, one of them is BOUND to be 24/7 vet.
It may not look bad to you, but the fact that it looks slightly wonky or whatever isnt good.


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*can you use cuttlefiush for a pure calcium?*


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*gonna check the vets agen...shut*


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Are there any others near you?


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

_*no and theres no rep specialists niether i dont see how it can be mbd as its perculiar i heard a bang she missed a cricket then all of a sudden it appeared i would have noticed it b4 and it would have happend b4 and there would have been other syptomss*_


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Not necessarily though. Ok, well wait 'til morning and then ring a vet as soon as they open.
As for now do what the others said, take everything out that may injure her more.
Hope she is OK!


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

take it to pocklington, bout half hour drive from hull, carnt rember the name of the vets but there open late other then that its an hours drive to leeds


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

don't panic. it's not 911 time yet. try posting a clearer pic.


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*ill just take it tommorow hope shes ok *


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

im sorry if your under the impression that if a leo or other lizard suffers a sa result of lack of calcium that it has to have all the symptoms you listed.
liek i said, weak jaw is liekly a sign, a first sign..if unfixe [the supplmentation not the jaw] then other symptoms will start to show.

the shop told u the leo dust was all you need... but we and every care sheet in existance worth its weight in poo tells you the importance of a pure calcium.

for every grain of that dust u use only a fraction of it is calcium.. now if you knwo that calcium is the most important thing..then it doesnt take much for you to understand that its not good enough to use on its own, please, its not hard.

This is why i have a problem with the repashy superfood range..cos ppl miss use it and problems like this occur.

Cuttlefish is risky, most ppl i have spoken to wouldnt risk using it, i wont go into specifics here.

and 2:1 is not good, again i dont know where your gettin that 2:1 from anyway but its not good, it means theres half a smuch phospouros as calcium, what you always want is 2:0 as phosporous is liek the anti calcium..they ar elike exact opposites so it makes no sense to use the 2:1 
but leo dust liek your using doesnt state that anyway as it has loads of stuff in it as you know.

you want a pure calcium that either says "pure caclium" on it or 
cah 2:0

or even soemthing that just says "calcium" and has no othe ringredient..again..not difficult..

best of luck


----------



## mightyrhi_16 (Feb 24, 2007)

leopardgeckos4me said:


> *Powder puff im been calm about it theres no point panicking or shouting at me ive told you i cant get to a vet as none are open she seems ok and as athravan there is little anyone can do and it might click back into place tomoorow if it doesnt ill take her straight away im 13 im doing my best !*


 
now i'm not having a go, but if you're old enough to keep reptiles you're old enough to get them to a vet when they need to be taken. if other gecko owners are saying that this could be a sign of mbd, and you HAVEN'T been supplementing properly, whether it's because reptile shops or whatever said what you were using is fine, you need to listen to the people on here. don't ask for advice then snap when everyone rallies around trying to help! you wouldn't have posted the thread if you weren't worried enough to ask for expert's help.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

If its any help, we had a beardie break its jaw in two places while shaking a locust, the viet re-wired it(external frame) and we fed her via a tap on her back for a few months, she got sorted and went on to be one of our best breeding females


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*you are having a go theres no vets open i ddnt know bowt the ppure calcium and i ment 2:0 i cant be bovvered you just have a go i asked for help your just having a dig i want to do the best for her but by you saying i havent been giveing her the right calcium makes it sound like your making out asif i dont look after them prperly but i do i cant get to a vet today end of.. ill get her to a vet tomoz and pure calccium*


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

Please people give the kid a chance. She _thought_ she was doing the right thing with the T-Rex dust and now she knows it's not the right thing I'm sure she'll put it right. She came on here today to ask for advice - and some very good advice has been given - _but_ some of the replies are likely to make someone of 13 panic. She's only 13 - she's making mistakes but she's learning by them and her age does make a difference!




Don't panic tonight - take the good advice given and take anything dangerous out and get her to a vet as soon as you can if she's no better tomorrow. Good luck with her - I hope she's okay.


----------



## mightyrhi_16 (Feb 24, 2007)

i'm not having a go at all, i'm just saying, whether it's your fault or not, your gecko hasn't been recieving the right supplementation. and due to that fact he/she may have mbd, and it seems to me that you're not willing to take her to an emergency vet or try to at least leave a message with a vet for whatever reason. reading through this thread it does seem that you're putting off getting your rep treatment/advice from a vet!


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

why lie ive just rang 2 vets, each treat reptiles. and there open till 7oclock tonight


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

mightyrhi_16 said:


> i'm not having a go at all, i'm just saying, whether it's your fault or not, your gecko hasn't been recieving the right supplementation. and due to that fact he/she may have mbd, and it seems to me that you're not willing to take her to an emergency vet or try to at least leave a message with a vet for whatever reason. reading through this thread it does seem that you're putting off getting your rep treatment/advice from a vet!


thats what i have been saying all along! i give up with this thread! good luck with it all!!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Im not totally sure where the mbd thing came from, i haven't read all the thread, but we had a beardie that broke her jaw without mbd, it was down to a severe strike to a rock, just wondered why mbd was mentioned without a vet looking?


----------



## mightyrhi_16 (Feb 24, 2007)

the person in question hasn't been supplementing with pure calcium, only t-rex or something dust.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

mightyrhi_16 said:


> the person in question hasn't been supplementing with pure calcium, only t-rex or something dust.


ah ok, i only went back a couple of pages and someone commented on broken jaws being a sign of mbd, yes this is true in some cases but not all


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i wish it was like that over here. i could buy 20 leos for the cost of one vet visit. i know that isn't a consideration when you have a sick animal but it is a factor ( hmm, pay the rent or take my $10 lizard to the bank). it sucks. i just make sure my charges never get sick. some will, no matter what, but it's much easier to avoid a hole than it is to climb out of one battered and bruised. anyone keeping lizards should know the whole Ca cycle/metobolism/UV thing inside and out. spending $200 for a $10 lizard is a shame....and avoidable. last time i went to a vet she treated it for parasites as a precaution.....killed it dead that very night. best $80 i ever spent...not. give your animals the very best. know them inside and out. don't wait until the point of no return to start researching their care. i think it may only be a scratch.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

leopardgeckos4me said:


> *you are having a go theres no vets open i ddnt know bowt the ppure calcium and i ment 2:0 i cant be bovvered you just have a go i asked for help your just having a dig i want to do the best for her but by you saying i havent been giveing her the right calcium makes it sound like your making out asif i dont look after them prperly but i do i cant get to a vet today end of.. ill get her to a vet tomoz and pure calccium*


I hope your geckos mouth isnt anything too serious. I was just wondering, with you being 13 if your having problems getting your parents to take you to the vet? I just dont like the idea of people getting on your back for not going to the vets when it may not be your fault.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

jamie_coxon said:


> why lie ive just rang 2 vets, each treat reptiles. and there open till 7oclock tonight


 
Give her the numbers.
Ring the numbers if you need to get her to a vet.

Nobody is having a go, or shouldnt be. She is only 13, its not her that can take the leo its her parents that are going to have to drive.

She is trying to do what is best for the leo, she is only a kid, relax everyone!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it does look pretty swollen though.


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

_*yes she looks ok in any other way and y does she need an EMERGENCY vet it might be nothing and a vet trip might stress her out ill see how it goes tonight and ill keep an eye on her she has a uv so she gets sum uv rays from there the trex stuff has calcium in ive had them 11 months they look fine ill get sum pure calcium *_


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

It may be nothing, but it MAY be serious.
Ok, well leave it 'til tomorrow morning.
Hope she is OK!


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*what vets are open near me in hull? cause i cant find any open at this time *

*and thanks for the advice *


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*she just ate a crick .. i forgot to say*
*yesterday sheshed she rubbed her mouth rly hard on the log i have in there right on the corner could this be summut to do with it?*


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Guys, go easy please - I am going to get myself into a lot of trouble.. and say, if one of my geckos had a slightly swollen jaw after missing a cricket, I would not be rushing it to an emergency vet. It's not bleeding, it's still active and moving about, I'd have to drive over an hour for a vet that's open in evenings, and to be honest, if I phoned up my regular vet and said, one of my geckos has a slightly swollen jaw, can you fit me in on an emergency? She'd say... can't it wait till tomorrow?

Don't forget, vets have limited time, don't waste a vets time taking up an emergency that could be dealing with car accidents, heart attacks, operations, and so forth... vets don't sit around all night doing nothing waiting to see something that can wait till tomorrow.

This person is 13 years old. It is not their responsibility to take an animal to a vet, no 13 year old can be 100% responsible for the medical treatment and bills of their animal, it is the parents who need to book the appointment, drive the person there, and pay the bill.

leopardgeckos4me, I recommend showing your parents this thread, asking them to ring a vet first thing in the morning and get as early an appointment as you can. If you can (obviously you have school but perhaps you could make one for before or after school) go with them to the vet, and ask the vet if he thinks a calcium deficiency could be the cause, and what his advice would be regarding supplementation. Keep us updated as to how it goes!

For everyone else, go easy, don't panic, the world isn't perfect, people do the best they can... and you have to make allowances for age and experience. I think the original poster has got the message regarding needing to see a vet and reassing the supplementation.. there's really no need to keep repeating it, give them chance to sort it out


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*thanks for that its exactly wat im gonna do:grin1:*


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*thanks for the adviceto those who have been nice and to those who have been angry at me i do the best for my leos*


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

Good luck sweetie. Hope things turn out well for you and your little leo.


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

poor thing i hope its nothing to worry about mate but like everyone has said see if you can get it in to the vets tomorro even try and get a day off school if your parents will let you so you can get it done faster keep us up to date if it gets worse and how the vets goes


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

if you are useing the T-Rex powder in the plastic tub with metal lid then the one you should be useing says 2:0 on it.. the 2:1 as dean pointed out is the wrong one.. there are far better supplaments out there though.. 
Owen


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*im using the one in the little tub with a pink lid ive posted a pic in a different thread*


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

is calypso a good calcium >?>>>


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

leopardgeckos4me said:


> *thanks for the adviceto those who have been nice and to those who have been angry at me i do the best for my leos*


 i'm not angry with you at all. but i can see this has gotten you a little upset. i bet you'll be an expert in no time because you'll be wearing out you keyboard research all there is to know on these little guys. i hope it all works out well.:no1: i'm pulling for it from 4,000 miles away!:lol2:


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Erm... what's the difference between one brand of calcium powder and another!? Surely they are the same thing, calcium carbonate? I'm not talking about mixed supplements containing calcium (e.g. Nutrob*a*l).


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Best of luck 'leopardgeckos4me', hope everything goes well for you and your gecko!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Tina said:


> Please people give the kid a chance. She _thought_ she was doing the right thing with the T-Rex dust and now she knows it's not the right thing I'm sure she'll put it right. She came on here today to ask for advice - and some very good advice has been given - _but_ some of the replies are likely to make someone of 13 panic. She's only 13 - she's making mistakes but she's learning by them and her age does make a difference!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just have to say.. its just that it has been over the past 2-3 days when she asked and was told that she needs pure calcium..very nicely...
then she asked again...was explaine din more detail.....
then today she asked about this... and doesnt seem to acknowledge that the leo needs calcium, n her post just above from this one im quoting she even says she dint know.... which is cool... but she has known a oupel days now...not that i would bla anyoneor thinsg like this even if they ar eto blame.. but when soemone continues to state they dont agree that its due to lack of calcium its a bit anoying.

if the leo gets calcium from now on.... i reckon t woul eve do fine without a vet visit..indeed i reckon it wuld c to get any worse and begin to improve imedietly... thats why its so upsetting when soemone goes mor eon about "i didnt know" than just gettin what the leo needs.

leopardgeckos4me.. sorry if i have upset you atall, i dont mind repeating myself 4, 5 or even 6 times but you have to expect each tiem for the explantion to get a little blunter.
when again you still coem back with this


leopardgeckos4me said:


> *you are having a go theres no vets open i ddnt know bowt the ppure calcium and i ment 2:0 i cant be bovvered you just have a go i asked for help your just having a dig i want to do the best for her but by you saying i havent been giveing her the right calcium makes it sound like your making out asif i dont look after them prperly but i do i cant get to a vet today end of.. ill get her to a vet tomoz and pure calccium*


its not about blame, just please accept that you were un-informed, you were told you needed calcium [pure] you didnt listen...your leo has suffered....and now it can be fixed and you know now so its all good.

all the best with her, im sure she will heal fine once dosed up with calcium...please also use it for your other leos too.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> Im not totally sure where the mbd thing came from, i haven't read all the thread, but we had a beardie that broke her jaw without mbd, it was down to a severe strike to a rock, just wondered why mbd was mentioned without a vet looking?


Its because the only reaosn for beliveing the jaw is broken is cos its slightly wonky.... which happens with mbd.. the jaw starts to weaken and bends, its an obvious sign and i think if the jaw was actually broken thereould b pain and obvious distress..i think...havent had a rep with a broken jaw but have collin, our western collard] who had suffered no supplemetation before we got him and had a really off set jaw as a result of the mbd caused by it.

if its broken its also possible...if nothing to knock its face on that its in a weakened state.
when we also know the leo has been lacking in calcium supps.... its just a educated guess at the end of the day but all advice given [VET..CALCIUM] would apply either way.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

leopardgeckos4me said:


> _*yes she looks ok in any other way and y does she need an EMERGENCY vet it might be nothing and a vet trip might stress her out ill see how it goes tonight and ill keep an eye on her she has a uv so she gets sum uv rays from there the trex stuff has calcium in ive had them 11 months they look fine ill get sum pure calcium *_


 im confused sweetheart... did u mean the geckos get UV... sorry for getting muddled up if thats not what u meant

if so they dont recommend that... u can give them a phot-period by using daylight bulbs.. but UV lights are for animals that require UV rays... it has bene suggested UV is not the best for geckos as it may cause probalems with eyesight...


i think u are trying ure best... well done for caring... and all u can do is ure best to rectify any mistakes etc uve made./.. we al have to learn somehow

xxx

good luck at vets x


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

although i know soem ppl give leos small amounts of uv and am all for it [they can hide....when they are out during the day in the wild they would get uv...when they hide they wouldnt...same in captivity imo..] but i do think u need to have more than a basic clue if your gona be a guru and do soemthing like that..anyway...
uv rays...the benefit being thye can have extra help to turn calcium into d3...because ur leo hasnt been gettin much calcium the uv wont be of any benefit.

thats just how it works and i know its hard to understand it all.
you just have to try and get it clear in your head and try and take it in.
I believe 100% that you are doing your best, you seem liek a perfectly nice young lady.
I Just ask that if you take the time to go onto a forum dedicated to reptiles..that you also take the time to learn, or do your best to learn ,and listen to good advice when it is offered freely.

all the best.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Leos have a very reduced number of uv receptive cells, and most of these are sited on the top of the head. they have very few of these cells in any other area of the body.

If you observe them, they will often sleep with just thier head poking out of the hide, maybe some indication they do indeed take up some rays, but, it has been proved that leos can survive very well with no uv at all.

The main issue with supplements is a good balance of well fed prey items, themselfs full of nutrients, and almost daily dusting. A good multi vit such as nutrobal, used 2 times a week, and pure calcium 4 times a week, plus a smal dish of pure calcium in the viv seems to create the right balance.

Although MBD _could _be the problem, its unlikely to suddenly present its self in this way, and to be honest, the bone structure of the leg in that photo appears to be fine.

I would hazzard a guess (based on experiance) that your leo has grazed herself possibly caused by a crix leg, and got a small infection in her gum.

If this is the case, then with holding food for 24 hours can help, as there will be no new possible risks to further infection, giving her body time to fight the original infection.

If after that, there is no improvement, I would pace her in a clean viv on her own with just paper towel and a hide, and a supply of clean water.

Infections can take a few days to clear up, and the stress of bundling her of to a vets could reduce her imune system and cause more damage than good.

HOWEVER, I must stress that if the swelling appears to get any worse, or there is marked change in her general behaviour, then a vets visit is needed.

There are many things that a leo can suffer from, just like a human. a broken ankle _could_ just be a sprain !

How is your little girl this morning?

I know how sometimes, with the best will in the world, people take onboard advice from one place, it turns out wrong or incomplete and you have to change things a bit.

At 13 i doubt you have loads of cash sitting around, but as soon as u can get a calcium supplement, they dont cost the earth, esp if you shop around, but in the meantime, a cuttlefish boild in hot water for 5 mins, cooled and grated to a fine powder will do. Do a check on the other stuff you have for contents, if its got multi vits and D3, then use that 2 days a week, if not, get a new one like nutrobal.

Good luck, and keep us updated !


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

*Guaranteed Analysis
*Crude protein (min.) 25%, crude fat (min.) 1.5%, crude fiber (max.) 3%, moisture (max.) 8%, ash (max.) 8%, calcium (Ca) (min.) 14%, calcium (Ca) (max.) 16%, vitamin A acetate 20,000 iu/kg, vitamin D3 (min.) 4,000 iu/kilo.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

"an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure"


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*Update*

* Ok today the swelling looks virtually back to normal i too agree that it is probaly just a bite or a graze as it looks as though the gum has a slight cut on what can i do to clean this?*

* Also if it was MBD it would be a coincidents that her tooth is mising with a cut on her gum *

*I appreciate all your advice but as Purejarassic said taking her to the vets could cause her more stress ..*

*Im going to keep an eye on her i wont give her anyfood tommorow so the gum can heal also im going to get some pure calcium and nutrabol? Do i just leave the pure clcium in the dish and dust with nutrabol?*

*And also if the t-rex stuff is crap then surely (there 1 year ) theyve never been given pure calcium none of my rep shops use the stuff because this t-rex stff is highlly recommended supposedly but wouldnt my leos already have mbd and it would be at a quite advanced stge by now..?*

* Fingers cross its just a cut on her gum ! xx*


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*Comments please *


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

You already got t-rex stuff, its alright not as good as nurtrobol but will do. 

All you have to do hunny is dust the crickets twice a week with Trex powder and 4 times a week with pur calcium. And in no time at all she will get better. 

its also good to put a little calcium in a dish inside the viv. I use a milk bottle lid washed out with calcium put in it, thats why if you leo decides it wants some calcium, it can have a lick, just like you getting a glass of milk. 

Glad to hear your little leo's getting better. If it is MBd then the regular calcium will help her.

think of it this way the T-Rex stuff is like taking vitmin tablets and the calcium stuff is like have a glass of milk. Both are important.

hope that help hunny, and glad to hear your leo is looking better.

jay


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*THANKS! so definatly getting a big tub of pure calcium of nutrabol! :no1:*
*hope she doesnt have mbd if she does ill get it sorted hope shes ok!
*
*shes acting fine just like normal 
*


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*oh yh and my leos eat every otherday so 4 times a week they eat..*
*so do i use nutrabol for 2 feeds and pure calcium for the other 2 feeds theyre adults*


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

um, uv rays enable the skin to produce D3. D3 is necessary for the animal to ABSORB calcium. snakes eat whole animals, this includes the liver which is packed with stored D3. that's why snakes generally don't need uv. geckos get some uv during the day because uv is scattered and still usually gets to them even though they are hiding in the shade. they put D vitamins in cow's milk so that we can absorb the calcium. you can give a lizard all the Ca in the world but if it's deficent in D vit., it can't assimilate it. animals that are deficent in either vit. D or calcium, start harvesting it from their bones in order to maintain the proper amount of calcium in the blood.


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*so not everyone thinks its mbd i dont think it is i think its a graze because of the cut and it looks far btter today so touch wood it'll be ok*


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

leopardgeckos4me said:


> *so not everyone thinks its mbd i dont think it is i think its a graze because of the cut and it looks far btter today so touch wood it'll be ok*


 
ooh! so i may be right after all!:grin1:


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad she's looking better hun xxx


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

:no1: im so pleased shes looking better...

im a worry monger and a panic freak when it comes to my animals... so i guess thats why i said vet.. plus ure title did usggest broken jaw which is why i think a lot of use were erring on the side of caution... 

im glad ure soing your best.. i think uve coped with this well and ure gecko is getting the attention and care it needs

well done x


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thats great news. Glad she is looking better!


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

leopardgeckos4me said:


> *im using the one in the little tub with a pink lid ive posted a pic in a different thread*


 
i use that too and without problems,he has grated cuttlefish in his viv at all times if he feels he needs a calcium boost ive never seen him touch mind you 
i hope it all works out for you and you little one,and Tina and Avathran gave lovely replies other too but they stood out,as a mother of a 13 yo boy,even if he came home from school to find Eddies jaw hanging off he wouldnt ring an emergency vet and get him there he would ring me and id deal with it in a way i saw fit,i think shes been brave posting on here


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*Hey thanks for all the nice comments *
* Im thinking maybe it was a locust leg that cut her gum as they have sharp legs???*


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

leopardgeckos4me said:


> *Hey thanks for all the nice comments *
> *Im thinking maybe it was a locust leg that cut her gum as they have sharp legs???*


 
it could well be,theres a few people on here that pull the sharp legs off them to avoid injury,i tend to feed Eddie 3rd hoppers so their legs havent got lethal yet :smile:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Habu hit the nail on the head regarding calcium and d3 etc.

the important thing to remember is all living animals are different, so will need different levels of supplements.

the t rex stuff is good, has everything they need, but some times they will need a little more, thats why I opt for two, a pure calcium and a multi vit.

leave a dish of the calcium in the viv and if they need it they will eat it, i seen mine licking it on a few occasions! They come out looking like father christmas mind !

But, its good to hear the swelling is going down, keep a close eye on her over the nex few days, checking to see if the mouth closes as it did before. If u still see it gapeing a bit, and she is not using it or eating well, then plan a visit to the vet when possible to have her checked out.

Well done for dealing with it like you have.


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm _really_ glad she's looking better today, that's great news - I'm sure she'll make a full recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

oh, forgot to mention, with MBD you dont get any swelling !


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

leopardgeckos4me said:


> *oh yh and my leos eat every otherday so 4 times a week they eat..*
> *so do i use nutrabol for 2 feeds and pure calcium for the other 2 feeds theyre adults*


that would work, tho i would maybe only use neutrobol or the stuff u have once a week and the calcium for the other feeds.

jay


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Momma didn't raise no fool!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

HABU said:


> Momma didn't raise no fool!!:lol2::lol2:


no disrespect, but for a yank, ur cool !!

:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> no disrespect, but for a yank, ur cool !!
> 
> :lol2:


 muchas gracias!:lol2:


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

:lol2:

*Yer so anyway i've been looking at Leopardgeckos that have mbd like when it says a wonkey jaw its not just a lil cut and a tiny bit open like mine it sumtimes so bad they cant eat so i pray to god mine hasnt got that!*
*this is a pic i foundon the internet looks realy bad*


*







*

*That must have had no supplements what so ever *


* This is cleo my lil baby these pics were took when she was shedding not yesterday day before  i have another one will get pics on soon*


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*And this is my fatty pattra *


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*COmments on pics do they both look ok ?*


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

big corn fed geckos!!:lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

From my piont of view, I see no trace or syptom of MBD at all in those photos.

Both look well cared for leos

Well done !


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*:Na_Na_Na_Na:thanks alot never stop eating i was given um locust the love um but now they wont eat therecri well not yet haha*


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

nice website jurrasic


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

_*Not gonna feed her tonight tomoz getting pure calcium gonna get her started on that and maybe put a swab on the cut*_


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i used to dab a little peroxide on things like that with a swab. that may be frowned upon nowadays. worked for mouth rot though!: victory:


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*were i get that from?*


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*hmmmmmm *


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

hydrogen peroxide? almost everywhere. any drug store or grocery store carries it. but it may not be good to use anymore. check with the others. i'm old school with these things.


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*im sure a few ppl will give me tips *

*thanks anyway!:no1:*


----------



## katrinamw (Sep 9, 2007)

I've always used peroxide on the family and the animals.

You can get hydrogen peroxide at any chemist - ask for *3%* vol - anything else will be too strong! Dilute it 1 : 1 will cooled boiled water and then throw the rest away - always use fresh solution.

The damaged area might fizz a bit - that's quite normal, and is only the peroxide working. The damaged skin may well go a bit white, but that's quite normal too.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

never used this for reps but have used it for peircings (sp)and its great stuff!



katrinamw said:


> I've always used peroxide on the family and the animals.
> 
> You can get hydrogen peroxide at any chemist - ask for *3%* vol - anything else will be too strong! Dilute it 1 : 1 will cooled boiled water and then throw the rest away - always use fresh solution.
> 
> The damaged area might fizz a bit - that's quite normal, and is only the peroxide working. The damaged skin may well go a bit white, but that's quite normal too.


----------



## slimrob (Mar 11, 2006)

could be a sign of m.b.d. have you been supplementing thier diet?


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

slimrob said:


> could be a sign of m.b.d. have you been supplementing thier diet?


 

:bash:


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

:lol2: @ Tina's :bash:!!!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks, but the site is pretty dated right now, am in the process of building a new one, got all the database working, just gota spend time on the advice side of things.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

do we have a sticky explaining in plain english for the layman the whole Ca/UV/mbd/metabolism/synthesis thing? we ought to since it affects so many owners and for even some of those that have an understanding of it but are shaky on some key points of the whole thing? i mean it is fundemental to most herps and their care. also it seems that some people aren't aware of the effects of excesses in various areas. it can be a prophylactic measure in the suffering of many herps. .....just a thought.:grin1:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

HABU said:


> do we have a sticky explaining in plain english for the layman the whole Ca/UV/mbd/metabolism/synthesis thing? we ought to since it affects so many owners and for even some of those that have an understanding of it but are shaky on some key points of the whole thing? i mean it is fundemental to most herps and their care. also it seems that some people aren't aware of the effects of excesses in various areas. it can be a prophylactic measure in the suffering of many herps. .....just a thought.:grin1:


_I do love someone who stands forward and volunteers thier services._

:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> _I do love someone who stands forward and volunteers thier services._
> 
> :lol2:


 you want me to? i can if others are willing to critique the thread just to make sure it's accurate and understandable. i can't realisticly give a chemistry/biochemistry/electromagnetic radiation/ethology/physiology and so on, lesson but i could give it in plain(down home) language. it might need edited. i THINK i'm understandable when i usually explain things here.

anybody?:lol2:


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*Went to my leo specialists at my rep shop explained the situation *

*He said 'By the sounds of it its asif she may have been fighting with another cage mate or too many vitamins have been porided causing the bone to get thicker he said 'this is not an illness he said 'ccut back on the t-rex too many vitamins can cause this..*

* He said MBD is out of the equation he said 'MBD is a progressive thing and by now would be at advanced stages he said that bye now the leo would probably be dead or atleast in critical condition as i discovered they are 16 months old. He said the t-rex stuff is liked by some disliked by other but i as a sucefull breeder for 25 years also use it..He said you can use pure calcium but Its optional he said sumtimes it does more harm than good as it doesnt get absorbed as quick to be turned into d3 because most people dnt have uv's' so it takes longer too absorb and they can poo it out so its coming straight out of the body.*

* So then he said bring her in on sat and if the cut is still there ill give it some of this cut cleaner cant remember what it was called for free*
* just so it doesnt get an ifection*

*Also he said if you want ill give it some bone aid just to reassuere you and then he added i 100 % that at the age yours are at it will not be mbd He said if anything theyve been having too many vitamins therefor there bones can sumtimes get a lil bit thicker in there jaw and can sumtimes cause a bit of swellin so he said lay off the t-rex a bit and bring her in ill check her over and look at the cut*

* Thats the update so far got her sum Small locusts (realy small) haha just so she can eat them without affecting the cut*

* Also the swelling has gone down yet even more it is only noticable under close examination..*

* :no1:*


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

thats the beiggest load of shite ive ever heard.

Why do i keep hearing "it cant be mbd cos if it was it would be more advanced by now"?

Does that not sound stupid to everyone else?
pure calcium is optional? 
yes in a dish it is...but supplementing it in some way...is not.

too many vits?

im out of this thread cos its just pathetic.


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

* Mbd is a progressive thing there 16 months old do you not think they would have signs of wonky legs and be lethargic by now if this pure calcium was absolutly essential*

*And you didnt know they can have too many vits?*


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

What you doing about the pure calcium have you got it some yet or not everyone on here has said how important it is for the reptile but you seem to be putting it off you should listen to what people have said on this forum i think 20 or so people said it to you but you would rather listen to the one person that said it is not needed i would rather trust the 20 or so people than the one person. this thread is getting ridiculous now you seem to just be putting it off.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

leopardgeckos4me said:


> * Mbd is a progressive thing there 16 months old do you not think they would have signs of wonky legs and be lethargic by now if this pure calcium was absolutly essential*
> 
> *And you didnt know they can have too many vits?*


 
you go girl!!!:lol2:


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*hes a proffesional breeder alot of you people over react i mean wen i first put it up people were going *

*OMG VET ASAP OMG OMG OMG she's not on her death bed she has a lil cut on her gum ffs if you go to a rep shop they dont use pure calcium the odd few do but most dont i have 3 in hull none of them use it and there reps dont have mbd i calcium them with t-rex and thats it a few others have metioned they use it not eveyone does things the way you do ..*

*Do they have sum1 giving them calcium all the time in the wild?*

*Ive read the back of the t-rex stuff most of the calcium things have all the same things in nutrabol t-rex same things they just have different names at-rex has calcium in...it has vitamins in y do they need out else theyve done good without pure calcium for 16 months y all of a sudden would they get MBD now?*


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

HABU said:


> you go girl!!!:lol2:


HAHA:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

not me.....:lol2:


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*does mbd make them have a cut in the mouth? thtas actually bledding? NO*


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

If its actually bleeding then i think its time you took it to the vets.


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*our vets are crap they dont know anything abvout reps i htink theyve been fighting as the other as cuts on her nose and i heard the go for the mouth and nose when fighting*​


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Have you seprated them? Dont want them getting more hurt  maybe you will be best ringing round too and finding a decent vet for future use.


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*yer im gonna see wat i can do im taking um into my rep shop hes given her sum reptile antiseptic to keep infection away*


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*Mbd wouldnt cause cuts and a bit of blood would it?*


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

TO THE ABOVE 
Of course mbd wouldnt cause cuts and blood.. do you really think thats what anyone has said?



ok then...
your now asking do they get given calcium in the wild...
your now saying if they needed calcium they would be worse by now... [which is just stupid....why can you not accept that prolonged abuse can cause things]
your saying theres calcium in the stuff you use..yes..just only a tiny amount.

you then say maybe too many vits..YESpossibly... as your given it more other stuff than calcium because the leo dust has only 16% calcium...

your saying too many vits could cause a jaw problem...
yet unable to accept too little calcium could...

we are going over old ground now, 2 things are clear.
the specialist at your shop would not admit anything that may lead to him looking bad...and is full of shite.

and the second being you clearly under no circumstances are willing to fork out for a tub of calcium despite it being the most common and important thing to supplement any lizard with.

So good for you sticking to what you believe, and best of luck.
I shall never post a single piece of info or opinion when you have a problem as i suspect you will have many.
As clearly it doesnt matter, and your unwilling to take the precautions that the rest of us would never consider leaving out.

I must also say that I find it highly disturbing that despite a page about what you can use to clean the cut you still left the shop under the promise that "if it doesnt heal....ill give you some stuff for it"
I cannot believe you left a rep shop without a tub of calcium and soemthing to clean your leos face with... im not however suprised that you left dumber than when you arrived as with every page this thread has progressed you have done just that...became more clueless... as evident by your last post.

Sorry for any offence caused, this sort of thing just sickens me,

incase soem of the less smart of you think i have said i know whats wrong with this leo... i havent.. but the logic behind why it cant be this or cant be that is astoundingly void and ignorant.


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*i went in for the calcium he wouldnt sell me it said i dint need it *


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

leopardgeckos4me said:


> *Went to my leo specialists at my rep shop explained the situation *


 
and what pet shop was this?????? sorry but not 1 rep shop in hull area are leo specilastis i know that for a fact!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:2wallbang::2wallbang::2wallbang:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

leopardgeckos4me said:


> *i went in for the calcium he wouldnt sell me it said i dint need it *


Sorry so many people seem to be giving you a bit of a hard time.. I believe that all gecko's need extra calcium. Our local Rep shop has a like a plastic milk bottle lid filled with calcium for them to lick if they need it. 

You do need calcium for your gecko I am sure of it and if that rep shop wont sell it to you buy it online from somewhere like petzoo.

Liz


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

what's it all matter? so long as the creature has been looked at by a (i trust) knowlegable person and the symptoms are subsiding and the girl got a reason to study further into the subject, it's all good. we aren't looking for culpability here. nothing matters other than the little thing is on the mend. optimism heals more than pessimisim. mbd is a system wide affliction. it just doesn't spring it's head up with a single, abrupt symptom! it'll all work out.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

leopardgeckos4me said:


> *i went in for the calcium he wouldnt sell me it said i dint need it *


1. He's not a vet and he hasn't even examined your gecko.
2. Calcium is not a POM-V medication. It's a dietary supplement.
3. He's a shopkeeper. Why is he refusing to sell you something harmless?

The idea that he's refusing to sell you the (fairly cheap) pure calcium but has obviously told you you should use the (much more expensive) T-Rex Leopard Gecko Dust says something to me....

And it isn't "This guy has the best interests of your gecko in mind."

Yes, you could be overdosing on VITAMINS - like Vitamin A (which I mentioned in your other thread) ... but calcium is NOT a vitamin, it is a mineral. 

Calcium CAN be overdosed on if you use vast quantities - but nowhere near as easily as the vitamins in the Leopard Gecko Dust.

I do feel quite sorry for the gecko, who is the one who is getting the worst end of this. She needs to be seen by a vet at least - even if it's not an emergency - just to make sure it isn't anything serious or easily treatable. She doesn't need some schmuck at a pet shop saying, sight unseen, that she's probably being overdosed on vitamins.


----------



## hayley_o (Jul 24, 2007)

HABU said:


> what's it all matter? so long as the creature has been looked at by a (i trust) knowlegable person and the symptoms are subsiding and the girl got a reason to study further into the subject, it's all good. we aren't looking for culpability here. nothing matters other than the little thing is on the mend. optimism heals more than pessimisim. mbd is a system wide affliction. it just doesn't spring it's head up with a single, abrupt symptom! it'll all work out.


*I agree, the animal's welfare is the most important thing here. And it's for this reason that I can definitely see why people are getting irritated here. I cannot for the life of me see why a pet shop would refuse to sell calcium to anyone.*


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

The shop refused to sell you calcium powder!? If that's true then find yourself another shop and get some there, or get one online! That is shocking!

I've just been watching one of my mourning geckos licking up loads of calcium powder from a milk bottle top. She's recently laid eggs so, will be topping up her calcium stacks ready for, maybe, another batch of eggs!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

well leopardgeckos4me, let us know how it turns out. i have a good feeling about it. we'll see. i HOPE i'm right. i believe in karma....:no1:


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

I thought the gecko was going to the vets anyway?


----------



## Leanne M (Sep 1, 2007)

Is this thread just a huge windup?

When my dad gave me my pet snake "Schnapps" 22 years ago I read nearly every book available on snake keeping.
He went on to live a happy Healthy life for the next 20 years.
There are plenty of good vets in the UK who specialise in reptiles "Just look in the yellow pages".
If your pet looks Ill then GO TO THE VETS.
If you need to find out about your pets dietary requirements READ A BOOK


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

you people make me sick, especially you Dean, you do not know ereything, so stop acting like you do, several times you have annoyed me now with your pettiness, this poor girl/boy is doing what they can for the rep, im sure being the way you are is no fault of your own, you were prolly just dropped on your head to much or neglected or something! theres really no other explanation for you to be such an ass!


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

and i think this thread should be locked before more feelings get hurt!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

lil_noodle said:


> this poor girl/boy is doing what they can for the rep


Except making an appointment to see a vet.
Except getting calcium powder just in case.


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

ever thought that this person being only 13 gets their pocket money at the end of th week? and that heir parents see the gecko as *fine* and dont think they need early pocket money, ever thought of that?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Then it is their PARENTS' responsibility to ensure that the animal is checked over by a vet - if they are not old enough to be responsible financially for it themselves.

The parents are not the ones who should be deciding it's "fine".

Incidentally, even from the poor-quality photo, the jaw doesn't look "right". It looks like there's something wrong there - maybe an abscess, maybe a break, maybe mouth rot - and only a vet can really be sure what's going on.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

leopardgeckos4me said:


> *our vets are crap they dont know anything abvout reps i htink theyve been fighting as the other as cuts on her nose and i heard the go for the mouth and nose when fighting*​


Sorry I dont have time to read through the thread again but i think i recall you saying your leos are around 14/16 months old now. I was just wondering if you have had them sexed because if your keeping two males together the fighting isnt going to stop now that they have reached a age to be sexualy mature.


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

i just dissagree im afraid. the way alot of you have treated this girl is outragous! and she has posted another thread saying what she is going to do, but NOOOOOO none of you can bother to F***ing look at it!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

so long as the calcium isn't supplemented with vitD3, there's no harm in giving plenty of Ca. the animal will just excrete it. but if strong amounts of D3 is included the animal will absorb excessive amounts of Ca. yeah pure Ca is best to prevent hypercalcemia. but a measured amout of D3 for some lizards in certain situations is called for. i'm just saying that a good amount of Ca is fine but with a bit of vit.D3, a little dab will do ya....then there's the whole phosphorus thing....

aw, screw it. leopardgecko, just study on this as you can and learn about it as much as you can and use your best judgment. after all, it's your animal and ultimately your responsiblity. you'll do fine and be a great keeper.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

i have sent you a pm anyways but i have a spare tub of calcium here..if you would like to pm me your address i will send it to you tomorrow morning





leopardgeckos4me said:


> *i went in for the calcium he wouldnt sell me it said i dint need it *


----------



## Leanne M (Sep 1, 2007)

> i just dissagree im afraid. the way alot of you have treated this girl is outragous! and she has posted another thread saying what she is going to do, but NOOOOOO none of you can bother to F***ing look at it!


Yep, swelling now and still no vet.


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*read my other thread*


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

You obviously do care about your geckos as you have been on here for advice on whats the best thing to do in a situation like this.
Hope your gecko is doing okay now. :smile: 
Just for future reference, we stock pure calcium (Calypso dust) if you need it and if you ever have any issues with your leos again, you can always call our shop for advice (details on sig)

If they ever become ill, contact swanbridge vets in swanland just outside Hull (thats who I use for all our reptiles and they do deal in exotics) Ask to make the appointment with either Paul or Sam who deal with the exotics and they will help you....:smile:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

lil_noodle said:


> you people make me sick, especially you Dean, you do not know ereything, so stop acting like you do,you were prolly just dropped on your head to much or neglected or something! theres really no other explanation for you to be such an ass!


I can't believe you just said that....

is the first thing that came to mind lol
sorry I didnt come back to this thread so only just saw this.
Not even going to respond to it as im not wanting to argue about it.
Just cant believe you said that lol thats :naughty:


----------

